# male or female pigeon?



## JoeTijero (Feb 21, 2004)

How can you tell the difference between a male and a female homing pigeon?


----------



## SandyDove (Apr 26, 2001)

Best way?
By their behavior. Males puff themselves up and "dance" around in circles while cooing. Females also coo, but only in little short bursts when they are defending themselves or their spot. The males have drawn out cooing.

Another way is by their looks. This isn't always accurate but when combined with behavior it does pretty well. Females have a more "girlish" look to them with more slender necks and heads. The boys tend to be bigger and have thicker necks and wider heads.
(But this isn't always true since I have a cock that is small and resembles a hen)

That is the best way to figure it out and is what I do with my Homing pigeons.

SandyDove


----------



## JoeTijero (Feb 21, 2004)

Thank you very much for your information you have been very helpful. I'ts just that I just started to get into raising homing pigeons and there is alot that I still need to learn. Thanks again 

Joe Tijero


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

what are homers?


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

just another name for homing pigeons

[This message has been edited by ~pigeonlover~ (edited April 28, 2004).]


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

i was able to tell the sex of mine by they're head males is more rounder at the top and females are flatter.


----------

